# The ASUS Eee 904HA and FreeBSD 7.2 Beta1



## yoshamano (Apr 6, 2009)

...do not like each other.

I decided to slap FreeBSD 7.2 Beta1 on my second partition because I read on freebsd-stable that the new ath_hal had been backported from -CURRENT so I decided this is the time to jump in.  The good news is that the Atheros AR5007EG wireless now works out of the box.

That's where the good news ends.  After installing Xorg from ports.  No amount of xorg.conf tweaks will get me a screen that is anything but a lit up black screen.  I'm basically in the same boat as these people, How do I get X to work on an Intel 945GM card?.  The only difference is I'm using an Intel 945GME.

The 2nd problem is suspend doesn't work.  I followed the tips at AsusEee - FreeBSD Wiki, but since those tips involve running -CURRENT I didn't hold out much hope for suspend working.  Basically it just hard locks and I have to power off the computer.

If the community here can help me that would be awesome.  At the very least this can be a starting point for other owners of the 904 series.  While searching on my own for help, I could find stuff about the 901 all day long.  The 904 of the other hand gets no love at all.

I'm going to attach everything + kitchen sink as far as log and conf files are concerned if anyone feels like giving a helping hand.


----------



## yoshamano (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, it appears that xorg has probably been working all along.  I had been testing it by running X -config xorg.conf.new and all I got was a black screen (instead of the grey and white background and X mouse cursor I've always been used to).  On a lark, I decided to run startx instead.  Color me surprised when I got a window full of xterm's.

I'll post my current xorg.conf once I get fluxbox and firefox installed.


----------



## yoshamano (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's that promised xorg.conf


----------

